# BF1942 Won't Start



## S.Agent800 (Jun 15, 2004)

The game worked fine a couple months ago, but since I just reinstalled it today, I can't get the game to start up. When I double- click on the shortcut, I get an error message... 
Error: CreateProcess(C:\Docume~\\....Temp\~e5d141.tmp)
Access is denied.
... The game worked fine before I upgraded my ram to 382 mb.
By the way- my video card is GeForce 2MX  (latest drivers)
DirectX9.0b
Any help would be great because I really want to get back to playing the game.


----------



## S.Agent800 (Jun 15, 2004)

Anyone know anything? I'm dying..... DYING to play the game again. BTW removing/ deleting the temp file doesn't work; it just creates a new copy of it.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Try running MemTest (google it, I forget the site), if it worked before adding the RAM, perhaps it's bad RAM, or there's an incompatability thing. If Memtest returns any errors, then something's wrong.


----------



## Thunder Dude (Apr 13, 2004)

Try clearing out all your temp folders. Windows\temp and C:\Documents and Settings\"Your user name"\Local Settings\Temp. You should be able to safely delete everything in these folders. You did not say what OS you are using so the folders may be different. Hope it helps.


----------



## S.Agent800 (Jun 15, 2004)

I tried clearing out the folder (I use XP), but when I start the game it just creates another copy of the file with the same error. I also used memtest, but it came back with no errors.


----------



## S.Agent800 (Jun 15, 2004)

On the off- chance that it might help, I downloaded a no- cd patch and the game started right up. I don't understand why, though. Does it mean that my game disk is screwed up? I would like to play multiplayer but most use pb and i'll get kicked if I use it. Is there any way to make it so that I don't have to use the patch to get the game to start?


----------



## colman77 (Jun 19, 2002)

Yea, the best part of bf1942 is definitely the multiplayer...
What about reinstalling again? Worth a try?


----------



## theseif (Jul 5, 2004)

Did you try using the other disc? Also try using the game shortcut in the program menu or the main .exe back in the program files? Sounds like the desktop shortcut is messed.


----------



## colman77 (Jun 19, 2002)

Try this... before you start the game, hit ctrl+alt+delete and go to the processes tab. If you see ~e5d141.tmp running, end the process. Also, if you see any macromedia-related processes (like Flash, Dreamweaver, etc.) close them as well. I say this because that file, ~e5d141.tmp, is associated with Macromedia programs. Your error is much more common with programs like Macromedia Fireworks/Flash.
Also, this guy seems to have solved the same problem...
http://www.ozforums.com/showthread.php?p=925722#post925722


----------

